# The Texas Mile is back



## Texasmile (Apr 28, 2004)

You are invited to:
Compete for the best of the best in your class.
Set a record in Texas.
Back-up what you have been saying on the street with a documented official speed.
Test your equipment and prove something to yourself.
Heck, just come out for a good time!

WHEN: May 21-23, 2004 - Season Opener
We will host a three event series this year with the season opener being May 21-23, 2004.
This will be a points series. So, you can compete to be a series champion as well as a record holder. 
Registration and Tech are being planned for Friday, May 21. 
It will be in the City of Goliad where the community can be involved in welcoming you.
Competition will begin on Saturday, May 22 and run through Sunday May 23.

WHERE: Goliad Industrial Air Park, TEXAS 
As stated in the March issue of HOT ROD Magazine:
"....the runway of the Goliad Industrial Air Park is sufficiently remote to compete with the desolation of the famed dry lakes and the partially concrete, 8,000-foot-long, 200-foot-wide surface is superior to that of the somewhat crumbled asphalt of Maxton. The Texas Mile should become a top venue in land speed racing." Furthermore, we, the creators of The Texas Mile, foresee it to be a premier competition for street sports cars and motorcycles. It is like running on a straight 1 1/2 mile section of open highway without the fear of tickets and jail time.
30 minutes from Victoria, Texas; 
1-1.5 hours from Corpus Christi, Texas; 
2-2.5 Hours from Houston, Texas; 
1.75-2 Hours from San Antonio, Texas; 
2-2.5 Hours from Austin, Texas; 
3.75-4 Hours from Waco, Texas;
4.75-6 Hours from DFW, Texas;

WHAT: High Speed Record Setting on a Mile Straight with a little over half-mile shut-down area!

WHO CAN COMPETE or TEST: 
* Street Car/ Motorcycle Division 
* Land Speed Racing Division 
* JUST need a place to test or want to see how fast you can go? We have track time for you as well. We have had many inquirers from LSR competitors, drag 
racers and other racers that want to utilize the weekend for testing purposes. WELCOME! 
* Attention Drag Racers: Great opportunity for you to test. Check out the additional timing resources we are providing.

TIMING and 200 MPH Club:
* Official Speed for all classes will be calculated by a speed trap located at the last 132 feet of the mile.
Reliable Timing (www.relaibletiming.com) is providing precise Tag Heuer timing lights hooked to a speed meter and a crowd display.
The location of the crowd display is to be determined, but it has numbers that are six inches tall and will show the official speed.
* Additionally, we will have another timing system that is set to provide split times from the start to the 1/4 mile, 1/2 mile and full mile. This information 
is not for official scoring purposes, but has been requested by participants as useful information. Participants wanting this type of information will 
notify us via their entry form and a $10 administrative fee will be assessed.
* 200 + MPH CLUB
Join the Inaugural Club Members in 2004. We want to see some cars and LSR participants make it into the TEXAS MILE 200+ MPH Club.

SPECIAL RECOGNITION TO THE INAUGURAL 200+ MPH CLUB MEMBERS: 
***SUPER DAVE (Gebhardt) on a Suzuki 1300R Hayabusa: 210.10 MPH***
***Joe Richards on a Suzuki 1300R Hayabusa: 204.60 MPH***
***John Landry on a Suzuki 1300R Hayabusa: 202.83 MPH*** 
***Mark Brownlee on a Suzuki 1300R Hayabusa: 200.54 MPH***

CLASSES: 
* For the Street Division: Classes will be divided into motorcycle and car.
For Motorcycles: Classes will be determined by cc's and speed brackets ranging from 100 mph to 175 mph and then unlimited.
For Cars: Classes will be European, Import, Domestic, and Rod and also have speed brackets ranging from 100 mph to 175 mph and then unlimited.
* For the Land Speed Racers; Expect classes similar to that found at other LSR events based on classes, engine configuration and fuel type.
We are working with some of the LSR record holders and long time competitors to ensure a class and tech structure that will be pleasing to the 
majority of LSR competitors. Keith Turk is helping out with car division and we are speaking with a well know motorcycle record holder who we will 
announce his assistance as soon as I get his approval to do so. 

HOW DO I ENTER:
* Simple
* Entry forms are being created now and will be posted at www.TexasMile.com
* You may also call us at 281-802-9863 or 817-243-2286 to request a mailed or faxed form.
* Or e-mail us at [email protected] and we can e-mail you the entry.
* Entry fee: $135 (Late Fee:$30 if entry received after May 16, 2004.

WHERE CAN I STAY and other information:
We will be sending out another e-mail that contains lodging, food, area attractions/activities, schedule of festivities and more detailed information about the event and supporters. We will also be posting information to our new web site at www.TexasMile.com . This site has just been created so that I, a non-webmaster, can upload content as we need. It will be updated with more detailed information by Sunday, April 25, 2004.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR INTEREST and SUPPORT of THE TEXAS MILE.
We are hoping to grow this into a great legacy for Texas and the motor sports community.

Sincere appreciation,
Shannon Matus/281-802-9863/ [email protected] 
THE TEXAS MILE
a J&S Matus International Enterprises, Inc division


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please don't post the same message in multipule areas.


----------

